# Roasted Oysters In The Big Easy



## savannahsmoker (Oct 25, 2009)

Went oyster racking here is what happens next.
Here they are all nice and beautiful 
Time to put them in The Big Easy basket

Just checking oyster temps

Been 23 minutes so time to pull them out

Yep they are done so on a tray

Look at the beautiful roasted oysters with all the juice.


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 25, 2009)

Ok now I see what that thing is. Your oyster/chicken rack is. Ok wekk it works well for oysters but have you tried them shucked and rite on the fire like Acme oyster yet. I love that place.


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 25, 2009)

Those sure look good...


----------



## waysideranch (Oct 25, 2009)

NICE Smoke.  Thanks for the pics


----------



## cman95 (Oct 26, 2009)

Making me hungry, a little tabasco, saltine crackers and cold beer!


----------



## alx (Oct 26, 2009)

Very nice.They have been making artificial reefs in bay for sometime,but folks keep stealing them....


----------



## treegje (Oct 26, 2009)

very nice,am sure that it was delicious


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 18, 2011)

That is a cool roaster! They look tasty...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (May 18, 2011)

I've never had roasted oysters, always just ate them raw. Yours look delicious. Guess I may have to try smoking some.


----------



## grohl4pres (Sep 4, 2011)

Looks really good.  I have been craving some oysters lately and they are finally in season.  I will be having some soon..


----------



## roller (Sep 4, 2011)

Looks good.......


----------



## shortend (Sep 4, 2011)

Hope Nepas sees this. He's moving down Savannah way in a few weeks. Oyster Racking looks like it may be something that's right up his alley.


----------



## billyj571 (Oct 3, 2011)

Just a lil hot sauce and butter  nice


----------

